# Bleeding out an airlock



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi folks,

So it looks like I've been a little careless and let my machine run dry - I tried to make a shot today and flow was terrible and I heard a dry sucking sound from the reservoir and found it empty (no alarm! Guess that'll need fixing).

I've read that it's possible to bleed the airlock out by loosening the nuts - am I on the right track with this nut here? It's completely solid and won't budge despite my best efforts, is that normal?

Thanks for any advice,

Will










PS: steam and hot water flow is fine and pressure is normal


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Got is sorted folks, no need for a reply here. But for any other first timers, that top nut is the one to loosen.

You'll want to get the machine up to operating temperature, stuff a towel between the boiler and the front of the chassis and use your body as a brace to get that nut loosened (particularly if you're only a small guy like me!).

I'm back to getting my daily fix again - hope someone else learns from this


----------

